# Bootymix - Who´s Next?



## Luvbutts (31 Jan. 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

in dieser Umfrage würde ich gerne von euch wissen, welchen Celeb wünscht Ihr euch für einen Bootymix?

Gerne Nationale und Internationale Vorschläge.

Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge. :thx:


----------



## mader1975 (31 Jan. 2020)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Wulfi666 (1 Feb. 2020)

Ich würde mich vor allem über nationale Celebs freuen. Aber bin für alle dankbar


----------



## binsch (1 Feb. 2020)

Jessica Alba wäre top :thx:


----------



## Luvbutts (1 Feb. 2020)

Wulfi666 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich vor allem über nationale Celebs freuen. Aber bin für alle dankbar



Würde mich über namen freuen, um deine Freude noch größer zu gestalten.


----------



## ridi01 (2 Feb. 2020)

Victoria Justice, Brec Bassinger, Barbara Schöneberger,Selena Gomez,Isabella Moner(Merced), Cosma Shiva Hagen


----------

